

Show HN: Are You Free? One touch and your friends know you are up for something - glamberien
http://areyoufree.me

======
minimaxir
Blatant copy of an app released _one month ago_.

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/11/get-
free/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/11/get-free/)

~~~
glamberien
Haha yeah well...I released on __April 29th __in the Apple store and 10days
before in the Play Store. Last update to the app was on July 2nd.

I'll leave it up to you to guess who was first but that's not the point I
think ~

------
jahn716
sounds cool, can you explain more?

~~~
glamberien
Sure! Built the app in January, concept was to just let your friend now you
are up for a drink, eat, sport or hang out in just a tap to avoid texting all
your friends one by one - or just texting overall. Been using it with friends
for a while and is pretty useful for us, thought I would share it here and
maybe get other feedbacks too. :)

